# CLEARANCE $171.03 MTD 8 ton LOG SPLITTER



## fire_N_ice (Sep 8, 2010)

jUST PICKED UP 1. SKU:919-960 at the home depot. went to 4 stores to finally get 1. I hope it is worth the $$. Was @$700


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 8, 2010)

what? how did you find out about it? I wonder if anyone around here carries it.....


----------



## Joey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Fire,,,which store did ya find it at...i'm on the Monmouth/Ocean border here.....?? thanx....


----------



## mellow (Sep 8, 2010)

Even better than last years price,  none of the stores near me carry the MTD's.

http://archive.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1378143


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 8, 2010)

I called and the guy told me that there weren't any in the system for ANY stores near us. He said that it looks like they haven't had them since 2007? I guess that's what your tag reads, too.....


----------



## mayhem (Sep 8, 2010)

gas or electric?  Can't find any reference to it on the HD site, but I'll check the store on my way home tongiht.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 8, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> gas or electric?  Can't find any reference to it on the HD site, but I'll check the store on my way home tongiht.


it's gas. a very small gas engine. here's a link where the OP here discussed it several years ago...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/9072/


----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 8, 2010)

My dad just picked up three of them.  If you call or go into your local store don't bother asking for the splitter itself-just give them the SKU number and they can instantly look up if they have it or not.  After I read fire_N_ice's post I called the store closest to my office and they didn't have any in stock so I asked them to check the local stores.  Two stores in my county had them (one had one the other had two) so I called my dad (he's retired) and told him to hightail it to Home Depot!  He buys and sells used power equipment so this was right up his alley.  Anyway, he got there, gave them the SKU and sure enough they had two-still on the pallet, wrapped in plastic and covered in dust up on the top rack of one of those huge shelving units.  They probably forgot they even had them.  Anyway, these things are by no means heavy duty-it's a 3.5 HP engine, but they're compact, relatively lightweight, and brand new-not bad for less than $175!  We're each keeping one and he's going to put one out for sale on the front lawn for $400 just to see if he gets any bites.


----------



## Twig (Sep 8, 2010)

I just called my local Home Depot and all they have are the 20 Ton and Higher. I would guess an ax could do the work of an 8 ton with minimal effort.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 8, 2010)

Interested to hear anyone's review of using one of these things.  I'm guessing this would be a waste of money for me as I have a relatively large voume of wood to split annually and almost all of it is over 10" think, most is 12-14"+.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 8, 2010)

[quote author="Joey" date="1283979311"]Hey Fire,,,which store did ya find it at...i'm on the Monmouth/Ocean border here.....?? thanx....[/quote


 @ 10:00 am Toms river had two and they could not find them, I called Brick store and got theirs(1 on hand). Call the TR Pro desk and ask to see if they found them. I think Manahawkin also had 2 .
 I have been monitoring the price daily for a month now. Figures on my day off, They dropped it. Most stores had 1 or 2. TR had 4 yesterday. If you find it you may want to pay over the phone to hold it.


----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 8, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Interested to hear anyone's review of using one of these things.  I'm guessing this would be a waste of money for me as I have a relatively large voume of wood to split annually and almost all of it is over 10" think, most is 12-14"+.



I'm swinging by my dad's house tomorrow to pick mine up.  Tractor Supply is on the way home so I'll grab some hydraulic fluid and SAE 30 for the engine.  I should get to play with it this weekend.  Like I said before, this is thing is NOT a heavy duty unit, but it will split about 80% of what I burn.  My dad lives on a busy road so he puts out those little $10 and $25 stacks of split wood for the fireplace burners.  He was doing it by hand but now all he has to do is sell seven $25 stacks (A few weekend's worth come October/November) and he's paid for his


----------



## basswidow (Sep 8, 2010)

I just called Newton and Rockaway.  They said none of the stores in the area have these (NNJ).  

I'd be interested in how it performs.  Please post a pic!


----------



## gzecc (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats funny, I saw one of those on CL and knew someone was trying to pull a fast one!


----------



## Joey (Sep 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanx to Fire.  After 5 phone calls in the Monmouth and Ocean County area...I just picked up my machine.  Its just what I need,,,I have very little property and only burn about 5-6 cords a year.  This is just what I was looking for.  I found mine at the Home Depot store in Howell, Monmouth County.  The store manager wouldnt take payment over the phone so I had to drive there in the hopes it would still be there.  When I got there the manager said he just had 3 calls on the same machine.  Best bargain he saw in a long time.  Hopefully I will get a few years service out of it.  For those of you lookin in central NJ,,,,the Forked River store.....had one or two left in stock...all the other depots around here were out.  Once again,,,thanx Fire....for 171 bucks,,it was worth a chance for me.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 8, 2010)

Joey said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say thanx to Fire.  After 5 phone calls in the Monmouth and Ocean County area...I just picked up my machine.  Its just what I need,,,I have very little property and only burn about 5-6 cords a year.  This is just what I was looking for.  I found mine at the Home Depot store in Howell, Monmouth County.  The store manager wouldnt take payment over the phone so I had to drive there in the hopes it would still be there.  When I got there the manager said he just had 3 calls on the same machine.  Best bargain he saw in a long time.  Hopefully I will get a few years service out of it.  For those of you lookin in central NJ,,,,the Forked River store.....had one or two left in stock...all the other depots around here were out.  Once again,,,thanx Fire....for 171 bucks,,it was worth a chance for me.



Your welcome, I called the Howell store after Neptune and they said they were out also. So that is when I called TR and so on. I guess Howell found theirs.


----------



## Joey (Sep 9, 2010)

Howells unit was on the floor,,,when I told the clerk the price,,,,he laughed at me,,,,,until he scanned it....lol...I used it this evenin..perfect for my use...for 171 clams,,,,I couldnt go wrong....I owe ya big time Fire.........If your ever down my way.....I will by ya a few cold ones...or if your in need of any wood,,,,Ash or White Oak,,,,I will leave a few stacks out for ya.....hope somebody grabs the other few available splitters in the area...........


----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 9, 2010)

Joey said:
			
		

> Howells unit was on the floor,,,when I told the clerk the price,,,,he laughed at me,,,,,until he scanned it....lol...I used it this evenin..perfect for my use...for 171 clams,,,,I couldnt go wrong....I owe ya big time Fire.........If your ever down my way.....I will by ya a few cold ones...or if your in need of any wood,,,,Ash or White Oak,,,,I will leave a few stacks out for ya.....hope somebody grabs the other few available splitters in the area...........



Sounds like the New Jersey contingent of hearth.com made out purdy durn good today!  When my dad went to the East Windsor store the guy scanned the price and said "that can't be right!"  Right it was...  Hopefully I'll be trying mine out tomorrow night.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 9, 2010)

Joey said:
			
		

> Howells unit was on the floor,,,when I told the clerk the price,,,,he laughed at me,,,,,until he scanned it....lol...I used it this evenin..perfect for my use...for 171 clams,,,,I couldnt go wrong....I owe ya big time Fire.........If your ever down my way.....I will by ya a few cold ones...or if your in need of any wood,,,,Ash or White Oak,,,,I will leave a few stacks out for ya.....hope somebody grabs the other few available splitters in the area...........



 Thanks, I boarder  north of Brick , I think everyone grabbed them all. Word gets out like that, they be gone. Brick Tool Rental girl almost did not give it up. Once she realized the "Value", she was praying I was not going to show.


----------



## gzecc (Sep 9, 2010)

There is one on CL today in NJ for 500 clams. I responded to ask if it was the one purchased at HD for 179?


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 9, 2010)

Called a local Depot...they didn't have any. For $179, it was worth a shot.


----------



## mellow (Sep 9, 2010)

This is one of those NJ only type deals.  At least this helps with the high cost of living in NJ.


----------



## basswidow (Sep 9, 2010)

I found two at the bridgewater store,  but they won't budge from a price of $ 412.00 saying it was as low as it would go on clearance.  

Not sure what the deal is?

Joey - was your Home Depot telling you it was $ 412 and then when they scanned it - $ 173?  

I may take a drive to bridgewater - but I am not interested in these at $ 412.  

Thanks.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 9, 2010)

None in Western MA.

Local HD doesn't even call up a listing on the SKU.

Tempted by the 20 ton vertical splitter for $1000, but I'd have to put it on my HD line of credit so its a resounding NO!


----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 9, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I found two at the bridgewater store,  but they won't budge from a price of $ 412.00 saying it was as low as it would go on clearance.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is?
> 
> ...



Somethin don't sound right there...I would take a printout of the picture fire posted that clearly shows the SKU and price and ask to speak with a manager.


----------



## Joey (Sep 9, 2010)

Bass,,,I had no problem whatsoever....I just had the store clerk, scan the item......and it came up 171.03,,,,it was also posted on the clearance sticker on the splitter....you should take a ride there to confirm...i think its worth it...good luck......Joey


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 10, 2010)

Joey said:
			
		

> Bass,,,I had no problem whatsoever....I just had the store clerk, scan the item......and it came up 171.03,,,,it was also posted on the clearance sticker on the splitter....you should take a ride there to confirm...i think its worth it...good luck......Joey



Called the Massena store the other day and the sku number was not in the system, it was worth the call.

zap


----------



## Mroverkill (Sep 10, 2010)

yup i picked up one of them 3 weeks ago for 300


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 10, 2010)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 dID THEY SCAN THE BARCODE or put the 6 digit sku#  in the computer to confirm  or did they say it was $412.


----------



## basswidow (Sep 10, 2010)

Over the phone.  I asked them to verify the price in the computer.  

It's a hour drive for me,  perhaps I can send the wife down durning the day.  Disappointed if she drives all that way and they don't honor the price.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 10, 2010)

BASSWIDOW CHECK YOUR PM ASAP


----------



## 70marlin (Sep 16, 2010)

You stole it!


----------

